# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Vẻ đẹp tựa cổ tích của thành phố cổ Québec - Canada

## hangnt

_Nguồn: website afamily_

Với diện tích gấp 3 lần nước Pháp, 7 lần nước Anh - Québec trở thành tỉnh bang lớn nhất của Canada thu hút nhiều khách du lịch đến đây chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tựa cổ tích của nó.


Tọa lạc trên vùng đất cheo leo phân thành hai cao nguyên – một thấp một cao, chẳng mấy lúc Québec đã có dáng vẻ đặc trưng như ngày hôm nay. Thành phố trên cao, có thành lũy, dinh thống đốc, các cơ sở tôn giáo và nhiều nhà cửa…

Thành phố tháp - trung tâm buôn bán của đô thị thì có cảng và các kè sông, lập thành điểm tiến sâu cuối cùng vào lục địa của tàu thuyền vượt đại dương cho tới giữa thế kỉ 19. Thành phố này từng là thủ phủ của vùng thuộc địa – nước Pháp mới, là trung tâm truyền giáo của một địa phận giám mục to lớn trải ra trên một phần lớn của Bắc Mỹ từ Đại Tây Dương đến Louisiana, đồng thời là trung tâm trí thức với những cơ sở học đường. Chính các nhà thám hiểm và truyền giáo đã xuất phát từ đây để đi tìm những vùng đất mới, hoặc có người đi khai mở những tâm hồn.

Cũng chính ở nơi đây, người ta thấy những người thực dân mới kéo đến đây để tìm lại đôi chút phong vị của nước mẹ. Trong tổng thể tạo nên bởi tòa giám mục và các cơ sở tôn giáo ở thành phố cao, hiện nay còn lại nhà thờ, xây dựng vào giữa thế kỷ 18 cùng với những phần cũ (thế kỷ 17) của nhà tu kín Ursulines và của trường dòng. Ngoại vi thành phố có thác Montmorency và nhà thờ Sainte-Anne-de-Beaupré là những điểm du lịch hấp dẫn của Québec.


Québec có phong ảnh rất hữu tình. Dòng sông St Lawrence uốn mình phía cực nam của tỉnh bang rồi đổ ra Ðại Tây Dương, tạo thành những vùng đất phì nhiêu màu mỡ dọc theo hai bên bờ sông vươn mãi tới dãy núi Appachian phía Bắc.

Ðặc điểm của tỉnh bang Québec là có nhiều đồi núi và rừng cây, với hàng ngàn hồ ao và dòng suối rải rắc khắp tỉnh bang, với nhiều loại cây và thú vật hiếm quý. Khí hậu bốn mùa thay đổi: lạnh lẽo giá buốt khi tuyết phủ mùa Ðông, cây cối tươi nở xinh đẹp mùa Xuân, cảnh vật bừng sáng mùa Hè và phong cảnh huy hoàng với mùa lá đổi màu mùa Thu.


Nổi tiếng với một lịch sử phong phú và các họat động văn hóa sinh động, dân số ở Montreal là 3.64 triệu người. Là nơi tổ chức các lễ hội nhạc jazz, lễ hội hài kịch và lễ hội phim, có những cửa hiệu thời trang, cùng với các bữa ăn tối thịnh sọan. Thành phố Québec là thủ phủ của tỉnh và là thành phố rộng lớn thứ ba. Québec là thành phố công sự duy nhất tại Bắc Mỹ. Ngòai sự nổi tiếng về lịch sử, thành phố Québec còn có nét đặc trưng về những cuộc triển lãm và các nhà hát đương thời cùng với các lễ hội Tân Pháp, lễ hội Carnaval mùa đông nổi tiếng.

----------


## showluo

Trời ơi ! Thành phố này đẹp thật
Lãng mạn bên biển, kiến trúc độc đáo
Hi vọng tương lai Hà Nội cũng được qui hoạch đẹp không kém những thủ đô của thế giới

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Thích đến đây chụp ảnh quá  :love struck:

----------


## thientai206

trong lành, nhiều câu xanh, lại có biển xung quanh nữa  :Frown:  ghen tỵ

----------


## dung89

đúng là thành phố đẹp như trong truyện vậy

----------


## hoaban

Đúng là quá đẹp, nhìn đã thấy mê rồi. Bao giờ mới được đến những chỗ như thế này.

----------


## Umove Travel

Canada rất đẹp, đặc biệt là thiên nhiên Canada rất hùng vĩ. Nhưng thực sự hiện nay số người Việt đi du lịch Canada không nhiều. Chủ yếu là đi thăm thân kết hợp du lịch. Do đó việc *xin visa* du lịch Canada là không dễ.

----------


## Umove Travel

Vùng Quebec này là vùng nói tiếng Pháp. Du khách nào mà biết tiếng Pháp thì sẽ rất lợi thế.

----------

